# Lidl GPS locations for Europe



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

New download in the Useful Downloads Section
For Autoroute 2010 Lidl shops throughout Europe


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, here's a TT .ov2 version.

Ian


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry but why would you :lol:


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Trevor

Ooops you'll be as popular as a fart in a spacesuit for that but I know how that is. You are a Lidlist! Where is the Lidlist button? It was said to be between the fascist and racist buttons but haven't seen it yet.

There's been a few comments by MHF members labelling Lidl as a poor man brand but I consider those who have judged before they've bought short sighted. The last time was around July when another member _didn't appreciate their offerings_. So Trevor, here's why.

First off all I don't use GPS and don't need this download as my wife can sense a Lidl at 10km.

I don't have any connection with Lidl other than my wife won't stop in a town if it doesn't have one and of course a pharmacy. Lidl products regularly win 'best' awards for quality, their meat and poultry in particular because they don't have the water content of most others to bump up the weight. My wife has a picture of Lidl chicken being cooked, lovely, don't ask to see it. The mayo with garlic and herb is especially good. Lidl Diet Coke is better than diet coke and the energy drink will give you a lift like you never thought possible. I see you are 73 and this stuff will make you feel like you are eighteen, you and the Mrs will be smiling for weeks. The Tomato Ketchup has tomatoes in it and is the best you can buy. I gave up Becks many moons ago in favour of Lidl's Perlenbacher and have never gone back. We're never without W5 Fuchteallswentucher (Hygiene wipes) and the glass cleaner cleans all glass even your laptop screen and better then your laptop wipes.

Men love Lidl because you can see the way out on the way in and they have power tools and boys toys leaving the women to shop unpressured to hurry up. The staff look like they have been working and are not the pristine check-out girls you find in Saindsbury's. There are no pretty signs or extravagant interiors, sorry.

There are few things more personal than what you eat. I eat constantly all day everyday and I'm fussy about what I eat. In over ten years I can count on one hand how many times I have been unhappy with a product from Lidl.

I hope this answers your question.

By the way if you are looking for a Sainsbury's in Berlin then get on to Zuveilgeldstrasse and turn left at Harrods, Sainsbury's is 200m on the left.

Keith.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

trevor007 said:


> Sorry but why would you :lol:


Trevor
I just put files in the downloads section that may be useful to our members. I have uploaded in the past a file of most of the supermarkets in France and of course in the last two versions of Autoroute you can deselect store chains that you would not want to visit.

I am sure your comment said in a group of us gathered round our motorhomes would have raised a few smiles. The same humour does not seem to transcend to the forum comments and whilst the smilley icon face hints at your motive it is sure to ruffle a few feathers.

A lot of it is just how you see the forum and we have had many discussions on this over the years on that subject. There is room on here for a few members to prompt discussion with controversial comments particularly on the quiet days. Don't be too hard on those of us who try to add useful information into the mix.

Are you really 73 or is that the number of forum posts :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Traveller.

I already have them, but do appreciate your efforts in posting them for download. 

I'm sure Trevor was leg-pulling, but just in case he wasn't . . . maybe a reminder that there's nothing in the forum rules to say anyone is _*obliged *_to download and use the files. 8O :lol: :lol:

If it's useful to yourself - take it, say thanks and use it.

If it ain't useful, just ignore it!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Keith, thanks for taking the trouble to provide the file for Lidl locations in Europe.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Traveller

I have files for all the supermakets shown in the image below.










I would be happy to send them to you for inclusion in your downloads, since you are in charge of such matters :wink: :lol: :lol: _(and it does make sense to keep them all together in one place!)_

If you do use them please note that I can't remember where they came from (_but not a copyrighted site I'm sure_) and I don't know how accurate they are.

We have used them and found the shop we wanted in the majority of instances, but inevitably some will be inaccurate, closed down, moved - or whatever!

Dave


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry All I really didn't mean to offend I think anyone that goes to the trouble to help others on the forum should be congratulated.

Traveller I am 51 not 73 that is the posts.

I tend to download any Poi's to tom tom just in case we need them when away as you never now what will come in useful.

Once Again I apologize if i offended.

Keith Thanks for Lidle info your are obviously a big fan my father in law lives in Lidle i think as he is always telling me how good it is.


Trev


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave

The file I lodged in downloads some time back was most of the supermarkets, but just for France. Are these Europe wide and any idea how old they are?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> The file I lodged in downloads some time back was most of the supermarkets, but just for France. Are these Europe wide and any idea how old they are?


Hi

The date stamp on my .csv files is May 2011, so I think they are pretty current. I sourced and downloaded the most recent I could find before this year's trips to France.

These are just for France, which is no surprise I guess, since they are almost all "French" supermarkets. :roll: (Hadn't thought about it until you asked the question. :wink: )

I expect there are others for the rest of near-Europe, but I didn't search since we only went to France this year. Will have a look sometime, and if I come across anything I think you have not found I'll let you know.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Dave - do you happen to have a download for those Patisseries that sell those glazed individual fruit tarts?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Dave - do you happen to have a download for those Patisserie that sell those glazed individual fruit tarts?


Don't need one Tony.

Mrs Zeb can detect them at a distance of several kilometres . . . . upwind!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only to ban me from entry, I'm very sorry to say. :?  

Dave


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

trevor007 said:


> Sorry All I really didn't mean to offend I think anyone that goes to the trouble to help others on the forum should be congratulated.
> 
> Traveller I am 51 not 73 that is the posts.
> 
> ...


Trev

I wasn't offended I just had too much Perlenbacher last night. 

Cheers

Keith.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey call me cheap but I love Lidl, never knowing what they have for sale is quite fun.............you know fruit n veg, fresh meat, wet suits, horse riding gear, nails, power tools, sweets I go there twice a week


----------

